# ATV Salt / Sand Spreader



## mityike

Im looking to purchase a good quality salt spreader to mount on the back of my Polaris Magnum 500 ATV to salt my driveway (12' wide, 1000' long, all asphalt) but am having no luck searching. Everything appears to be light use with hopper sizes of 60 pounds. I need something to broadcast at least 10' wide, and capable of holding enough salt / sand to cover the entire driveway. 

I have a 48" plow on the front, hooked to a Warn winch, so this should help offset some rear weight.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Also, any recommendations on the best brand bagged deicer?


----------



## landcare pa

try tractor supply company on route 113


----------



## z71Worker

Although i can offer no help.. i did share your same problem last year... almost bought a seed spreader (which would have worked) for sanding/salting, but they just were not big enough.. never did have good luck location one.. 

a good place to check would be the forum at highlifter.com


----------



## Voyager AL

Moultriefeeders.com. They have ATV and tailgaters. I have a 55 gallon tank that was bought from them 2 years ago. Used it today with satisfactory results, after I adjusted the guards out.


----------



## lownrangr

I think shade tree powersports sells them, not real sure though. www.shadetreepowersports.com


----------



## mityike

Thanks for your ideas. I tried Tractor Supply, no help. The other sites do not offer spreaders for salt/sand, only fertilizer and seed. Im afraid that the salt/sand will choke up the opening. I'll keep looking. Never thought it would be this difficult to locate an ATV attachment!


----------



## Voyager AL

no difference in the broadcast method between sand/salt and seed. Mine has a smaller hole adapter that fits down in the hole. Closes the gap between the spreader and the base of the container. It will work for both......


----------



## bolensdriver

ATV's arn't really meant to spread salt/sand anyways. They are made for recreation. I'd love to have one with a plow though.

But for sanding/salting, I'd use a tractor or truck. I'd get the hydraulic drive spreader.


----------



## mityike

Only sanding driveway, didnt want to go the truck route, and dont have a tractor. I have the plow, just trying to eliminate salting by hand. Thanks.


----------



## Voyager AL

how about a pull-behind broadcast spreader, used for seeding. I have a Scott walk behind that works fine for my driveway. I have seen them, I think in Sears, for pulling behind a lawn-tractor...just a thought...


----------



## Guest

If your interested in a towable unit Home Depot carries a towable spreader that holds 175lbs and spreads sand, salt, or mix. It is pretty cheap (under 200.00). Ive been considering it to use at a condo complex for spot treatments instead of using my big unit. Plus it gives me a great excuse to play on the ATV. 

Good Luck,


----------



## JRSlawn

Just bought one off ebay a bumper buddy the thing is garunteed for ever. That is the main thing I like about it. Says to only put 60 in but you can put 2 50lbs bags and still have a lil room


----------



## bolensdriver

The problem with Broadcast spreaders, the tow-able type that drive by the wheels is the agitator is so small, and the material bridges constantly if you have thick sand. It's done it to me, almost everytime, and I constantly have to put a stick through the sand or stop fast. And it's done it with salt before as well. Not to mention the tires go flat constantly on them. Waste of time really. I have the one that holds 175 lbs.

If I could do it over and I will sometime, it'll be with a Kubota or a Holder, or MT Trackless, and a hydraulic drive spreader.


----------



## mityike

How does the bumper buddy connect to battery, and how much did you pay? I see them on Ebay stores for 159. Also, is there a manual switch to stop spreading? Thanks.


----------



## TheNextGen

*ATV Salt Spreader/ Bumper Buddy Brand???*

Hey man, I'm up here in Michgan. I was thinking about getting in the removal biz next season, I'm a logger...winter is slow. I had/have the same issue as you...and the Bumper Buddy is the only thing I have come across online. Does it work well with rock salt? Thanks


----------

